# patm device on FreeBSD 9.2



## j4ck (Jun 19, 2015)

I've recently configured my kernel with the following options in order to use patm(4) device on my FreeBSD 9.2 AMD64:

```
device  patm
device  utopia
device  atm
options  NATM
options  LIBMBPOOL
```

After setting these configurations, I can not even ping(8) the other side!

Is there any missing configuration or consideration?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 21, 2015)

I took a look at the SVN log for the patm(4) device at https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/sys/dev/patm/?view=log.  It looks like it's been 10 years since the last major change to the driver.  Everything since looks like network plumbing or other trivial changes.  GIven the time since the last change to the driver I think you'll have issues finding assistance.  I would suggest a search of the mailing list archives for whatever details you can come up with.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2015)

Keep in mind that 9.2 is now end-of-life and not supported any more. Please upgrade to 9.3.


----------

